# November 4 is Unity Day in Russia



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Didn't know that until I noticed the Radio Orfey programming....

http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio/broadcastingschedule?date=2016-11-04

translated to english for the cyrillically-challenged:
https://translate.google.com/transl...adcastingschedule?date=2016-11-04&prev=search

_Which means......_ this is me right now:






:devil: 

Needless to say, but... enjoy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool very Cool and A Vincent Price laugh is always good value............:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Didn't know that until I noticed the Radio Orfey programming....
> 
> http://www.muzcentrum.ru/orpheusradio/broadcastingschedule?date=2016-11-04
> 
> ...


It made me smile.


----------

